# no parking signs



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

may seem a daft question  but

when it shows a no parking sign with just a caravan under it on a car park in spain or portugal, does it apply to motorhomes aswell ?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm guessing

No 

Because they do the same in France as they cannot park in places MH can.

and they even do the same here.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am in Spain at the moment and it is my belief (unsubstantiated that caravans and Motorcampers are very different animals. In some towns they show clearly a sign with a Motorhome, indicating it cannot stop in that town, other than for shopping etc. It is also recognised that Motorhomes may stop anywhere it is legal to park (try telling the police that!) but you many not put out any sign of permanence, even a satellite dish and certainly not a table or chairs. Caravans, because they can be separated from their tugged are generally most unwelcome (try telling the Spanish caravaner this!).

Alan


----------

